# Credit cards?



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Are credit cards now widely accepted in Germany?

Done a few searches and they suggested not, but they were old posts (2008/9) and wondered if things have changed.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

big department stores, most hotels (I know, not exactly relevant for motorhomers :wink: ) and the more posh restaurants do accept credit cards. At least Visa and Mastercard. Supermarkets are still reluctant, but (very) gradually credit card acceptance is on the rise. 

Smaller grocery stores, baker and butcher shops, village restaurants, so most of the places where the genuine German food can be found, will in general insist on cash.

Regarding sites, the all-bells-and-whistles camp sites should accept credit cards, but most of the others as well as the vast majority of "stellplatz", will not.

So it is a good idea to always carry around some cash.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Visa is not welcomed so much in Germany these days, They prefer Meastro or Mastercard if your using UK bank Cards. Most large stores are adding 5% handling charge smaller stores will refuse the use of Visa Cards.
Most Cash machines will only allow 50€ to be withdrawn using Visa too


----------

